# Cleaning a tiny tank



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

This is going to sound silly, but I got a 2.5 gallon tank for hospital/temp fry tank. It one of those hexagonal ones with an under gravel filler, plus I added a heater.

How does one do a water change with this type of setup without majorly disturbing the gravel and filter? The current siphon I have is to big to work in such a small space. Do I use a cup and scoop out the water or is their some tiny siphon that I am overlooking at the LFS?

I did see that I can use a turkey baster to clean up an extra food from the bottom.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would use the turkey baster, or buy some nylon tubing (like air hose) and use it as a siphon


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A plastic cup? A small stick with some air tubing taped to it? You can get some tubing slightly larger than air tubing at Home Depot/Lowe's.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought some airline tubing and a kit that included suction cups, fittings, and needle valves for airline setups to use as a drip acclimation setup. Turns out the leftovers work perfect as a siphon for my 3g QT.

Don't vacuum the gravel, especially if you have live plants.


----------

